# Is this an inflorescence?



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Is this a bloom in the making? I have never had a Crypt flower for me. I don't even remember what kind of Crypt this is. If this is a Crypt bloom, what kind of time frame am I looking at? When should I expect to see it open? How long should it last?
Thanks!


----------



## ferchu22 (Oct 27, 2007)

Congrats! Yes, aparently it's a flower, but not opened yet.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Yes - that's a spathe. It should open up in the next few days.


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Woo-hoo!!!! I have only waited 5 years to get a flower!!! FINALLY!


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Is it cordata?


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Yes, I do believe it is. I lost track of what I planted where, but I 90% sure it is cordata, and now that you thought it might be that, I am 95% sure.


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow, have watched this get taller and taller. Its about 5 inches tall now. Can't wait to see it open!!!! :roll:
Here are some updated pics. I believe this is _C. cordata_ var. Blassii


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Almost there! A couple more days and it should open up!


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Woo hoo! Ok, got up this morning and found it in bloom. So glad I didn't have to go to work today!!!


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Good job! We need to see some updated pics of your setup.
Did you take a whiff yet? Cordata spathes have a distinct smell.


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Is it a dead fishy smell? Cause thats the only smell I get from the tank. I can't really get my head close enough to smell it. I'll post pics of the setup later.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Yep - dead rat smell.


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Auggghhh, thats disgusting! Totally cool!!! I love stinky flowers. I had no idea. Love it!!! I'll post pics of the setup later.


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Here are some pics of the enclosure. This is a "naturalistic" vivarium that houses a few frogs. As you can see I have some epiphytic orchids and a few other aroids, _Spathicarpa, Anubias_ as well as _Cryptocoryne_, and _Lagenandra_ I lost track of what species I have, but I think I have _L. thwaitesii_ and _C. cordata_, that is besides the _C. cordata_ that is currently in bloom.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Congratulation on the spathe. We'll have to get you going on a cordata 'Rosanervig' next. The leaves and flower is a gorgeous combination.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

I'll have to see what that looks like.


----------



## FarCanal (Mar 12, 2008)

Khamul1of9 said:


> I'll have to see what that looks like.


Mine flowered recently, http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showpost.php?p=487559&postcount=1 , but I haven't got the veining leaves that this plant can display yet. This is a great pic of one in full glory; http://www.xs4all.nl/~crypts/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/cor/crr_x_B619_1797.jpg

If you haven't got one. get one! They are stunners!


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

FarCanal said:


> This is a great pic of one in full glory; http://www.xs4all.nl/~crypts/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/cor/crr_x_B619_1797.jpg
> 
> If you haven't got one. get one! They are stunners!


If I remember the story about this picture correctly, I think that flower is from a different plant. A clone that wasn't showing the venation as prominently actually had the flower. It was then literally cut&pasted onto one where the leaves were showing good venation for this picture.

Or the story was - that the flower's angle wasn't good, so it was cut and positioned so that both the veins and flower showed well in the picture. I don't remember exactly and there probably was something lost in translation.


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

That is really nice!


----------

